# Linha WMR9xx vs WMR200



## joaodelai (28 Jan 2010 às 07:41)

Gente, qual a diferença em questação de robustes, durabilidade e qualidade das estações da Oregon WMR968 e da WMR200?
Vi que tem gente que compra os modelos antigos mesmo sendo 'ultrapassados' já, é  preferível mesmo?

Oque acham???


----------



## geoair.pt (1 Fev 2010 às 22:31)

Viva!
também ando a averiguar a eventualidade de adquirir uma oregon (as davis rebentam com o orçamento), em especial a WMR200, mas cada vez que pesquiso sobre a WMR200 encontro sempre pessoas a queixarem-se da qualidade deste modelo, desde sensores que nunca funcionaram a outros que deixaram de funcionar muito depressa.
Tendo em conta que uma wmr200 ainda é um investimento consideravel, fica sempre de pé atrás em optar por este modelo...


----------



## Kraliv (2 Fev 2010 às 01:32)

geoair.pt disse:


> Viva!
> também ando a averiguar a eventualidade de adquirir uma oregon (as davis rebentam com o orçamento), em especial a WMR200, mas *cada vez que pesquiso sobre a WMR200 encontro sempre pessoas a queixarem-se da qualidade deste modelo, desde sensores que nunca funcionaram a outros que deixaram de funcionar muito depressa*.
> Tendo em conta que uma wmr200 ainda é um investimento consideravel, fica sempre de pé atrás em optar por este modelo...




Se pesquisares por Davis, também encontras queixas! 

Para te deixar contente (ou não, também não me faz diferença)...fica sabendo que tenho a funcionar uma WMR200 há mais de um ano e nunca teve problema algum.

Quando tiver, paciência 


Conheço muita gente com (muitos) problemas em Mercedes...e eu raramente os tenho no meu 2CV.

Já agora, um sensor da Oregon custa 30€.


----------



## HotSpot (2 Fev 2010 às 08:34)

geoair.pt disse:


> Viva!
> também ando a averiguar a eventualidade de adquirir uma oregon (as davis rebentam com o orçamento), em especial a WMR200, mas cada vez que pesquiso sobre a WMR200 encontro sempre pessoas a queixarem-se da qualidade deste modelo, desde sensores que nunca funcionaram a outros que deixaram de funcionar muito depressa.
> Tendo em conta que uma wmr200 ainda é um investimento consideravel, fica sempre de pé atrás em optar por este modelo...



Só esclarecer uma coisa, *os sensores da WMR200 são iguais aos da WMR100N, a única diferença está na consola*.

Muitos proprietários de oregons acabaram mais tarde por comprar Davis. Existem muitos casos no fórum, eu incluído.

A diferença entre as Oregon e as Davis é o dia da noite, como costumo dizer a Oregon custa 300 e vale 300 a Davis custa 600 e vale 6000. Acho que isto diz tudo...

E digo sinceramente baseado na experiência que tenho com as estações de ambas as marcas, prefiro esperar 2 anos para comprar uma Davis que comprar uma Oregon já.


----------



## Kraliv (2 Fev 2010 às 11:34)

HotSpot disse:


> ...
> 
> A diferença entre as Oregon e as Davis é o dia da noite, como costumo dizer a Oregon custa 300 e vale 300 a Davis custa 600 e vale 6000. Acho que isto diz tudo...
> 
> ...




Ou como diz o ditado: You get what you pay for!!


----------



## geoair.pt (2 Fev 2010 às 16:51)

kraliv disse:


> ou como diz o ditado: You get what you pay for!!



Eheh


----------



## geoair.pt (2 Fev 2010 às 21:17)

boas,
Voltando ao modelo wmr200.Estava a ver alguns negócios no ebay americano quando reparei nesta mensagem:


> Please note that Oregon Scientifc products are developed for USA so will come with 120 Volt AC Adapter. Atomic time set feature will also not work outside USA.


Já alguém mandou vir dos States este modelo? Se sim, como contornaram esta questão?Ou é uma 'não-questão'?
Obrigado


----------

